# ebay front strut



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

i ordered one and it came in today..i installed it,but i looked at it and i asked myself how does it work? all it is doin to sittin under the 6 nuts that were already there.can someone tell me how exactly it works?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

It takes the bumps, and not the car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a strut tower bar, not a strut. it slightly increases stiffness for better handling.

next time, be smart. if you don't know what it does, don't buy it until you do.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

chimmike said:


> it's a strut tower bar, not a strut. it slightly increases stiffness for better handling.
> 
> next time, be smart. if you don't know what it does, don't buy it until you do.


funny, but true


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ah how he said it I thought he was talking about a strut itself


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

ok i wasnt askin u to tell me not to buy it if i didnt kno what it does..i bought it and ill buy w/e i want to so dont come with that shit.as for the strut..so fuckin sorry about leavin out the tower part..the thing i was sayin is it probably doesnt do much.i dont see how it does anything,but again if i want it ill buy it,its my money.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

The strut tower bar keep the chassy(body) from flexing in turns. Improves handling. Do a full suspenion and you should see a differents.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, the idea is IT IS GENERALLY SMARTER TO KNOW HOW SOMETHING WORKS ON YOUR CAR BEFORE YOU BUY IT!


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

well look,i seen it on ebay for $15 and thats cheap,i kno it helps suspension so i bought it..i mean it really cant hurt so its not bad not to kno completely what it does,however if someone doesnt kno about somehting like pullies they shouldnt get them b/c they can hurt u.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Well the dude Bob Marley asked a simple question...how exactly does it work?....the answer to the question is there, along with a dis,..just give the dude the answer that's all. If someone wants to buy something without knowing its function, or how it works.....they can.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

well i put it in myself and all i can say when i was done was man does this thing really do anything? or do people just say they do? but anyways i put it on there and made it really tight,all it does is join one side to the other by a 5 lb bar.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Some cars have this built-in from the factory, cars older than yours , it's a good thing to have and it's been proven to tighten your handling at high speeds and your steering wheel has a faster response. The only thing I noticed ever since I installed a strut bar is that the steering wheel flies outta my hand when I drive over potholes..you have to get a good grip on it, it's very sensible now and it doesn't have any play at all... if you move it just a bit you'll feel a realtime response from the vehicle.


----------



## ukrainian102 (Nov 10, 2004)

Yo don't get strut bars off ebay. They are a waste of money. Although I guess its worth the $20 just for show. But anyway, if you want real handling improvement get a good name strut bar (Nismo?) which will help, or better yet go with a sway bar.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

See what one cost at a salvage yard from a Spec V. Or take a spec v for a test drive and......... JK!


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

i have some stuff that you don't know the purpose of B. Marley! PM me and I'll give you my paypal account. Once I have the $$$, I'll send you a lot of stuff!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> it's a strut tower bar, not a strut. it slightly increases stiffness for better handling.
> 
> next time, be smart. if you don't know what it does, don't buy it until you do.


Chimmike answered the question and threw in some REALLY GOOD ADVICE, this thread is locked.


Caveat Emptor.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ukrainian102 said:


> Yo don't get strut bars off ebay. They are a waste of money. Although I guess its worth the $20 just for show. But anyway, if you want real handling improvement get a good name strut bar (Nismo?) which will help, or better yet go with a sway bar.


not really true.. strut bars about the only thing that would be okay to buy on ebay.. if it fits correctly it will work fine.

Strut tower bars are about the easiest thing to research... please send five minutes looking it up..


----------

